# Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!



## dorschnase64 (18. August 2010)

...damit wirbt WRS-Charterboot zur Zeit.
  Wir können nur bestätigen, dass es stimmt!!
  Mein Schwager (Angelneuling), ein Kollege und ich haben bei einer Tagestour 70 Dorsche über 40cm, darunter einige Dorsche 3-4 kg schwer, gefangen. Wir haben mindestens 100 untermaßige Dorsche zurückgesetzt, die für die Zukunft Gutes verheißen.



    Wir waren alle ganz begeistert, wie gut es auf Dorsch läuft. Dank der fach- und ortskundigen Beratung von Frank Röhrchen, der uns in seinem Angelladen seine neue „Geheimwaffe“ gezeigt hat, konnten wir so gut fangen.
  Ich komme nun seit über 20 Jahren hierher und habe schon super Dorschzeiten erlebt. Bei Plattfisch, Meerforelle und Hornhecht gab es nie ein Bestandsproblem und der Dorsch ist jetzt wieder voll da!
  Wichtig ist hierbei aber das richtige Angelzubehör. Gut bewährt hat sich dünne geflochtene Schnur, 0,15 – 0,18, und die richtige Köderwahl. Wir haben auch andere Angler in Fynshav getroffen, die auch super gefangen haben.
  Also Leute: bleibt weg, damit ich hier mehr Fische fange  :q

 :a
eure Dorschnase64


----------



## Nordlicht (18. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Ich bin ja auch für gute Fänge zu haben, aber wenn ich an einem Tag in solchen Massen fange (wie derzeit fast überall) setze ich mein Maß höher, damit es auch in den nächsten Jahren noch was zu angeln gibt |evil:
An 40er Dorschfilet ist doch nicht drann....


----------



## Angler9999 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Petry zu Euren fängen.

Bei dem Berg an Filets..... 30 Filets pro Person hätten auch fürs Jahr gereicht.

Das ist leider schon ein Abschlachten. Ich hätte das eigene Maß auf 50 gesetzt.


----------



## JanS (18. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Wehe das wird nicht aufgegessen!


----------



## Honeyball (18. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Und wie immer:

Kaum hat mal einer gut gefangen und sagt das auch, kommen die Protestler aus den Löchern gekrochen und meckern über die Fangmengen. #d#d#d

Warum muss hier eigentlich jeder Fangerfolg zerredet werden, sobald es einer wagt, tatsächlich die gefangenen Fische zu essen und den Rest einzufrieren????


----------



## MWK (18. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Jep wir haben auch auf 50 cm erhöht (siehe Bericht "Dorsche rund um Fynshav vom vergangenen WE). Hoffentlich machen das mehr Leute denn sonst war es das auch schnell nicht mehr "Dorsch satt" sondern wieder "Dorsche platt". Bei all den guten Meldungen - Leute geratet nicht in Blutrausch!


----------



## Angler9999 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Sorry so war das nicht gemeint. Ganz im Gegenteil, freue ich mich wenn es wieder genug Dorsch gibt. Maßig ist Maßig da kann jeder auch den Fisch verwerten.

Mir kommt der Berg an Filets nur echt viel vor.

Mein Bruder ist auch grad von der Ostsee zurück und kann das gleiche Berichten.   ...... Fisch ist also da.


----------



## Nordlicht (18. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und wie immer:
> 
> Kaum hat mal einer gut gefangen und sagt das auch, kommen die Protestler aus den Löchern gekrochen und meckern über die Fangmengen. #d#d#d
> 
> Warum muss hier eigentlich jeder Fangerfolg zerredet werden, sobald es einer wagt, tatsächlich die gefangenen Fische zu essen und den Rest einzufrieren????



Verstehe dein Problem nicht.
Es ist ja keine Fangmeldung wie hier im Boots und Kutterteil: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36194

Sondern ein normaler Thread wo jeder seinen Senf dazu geben kann und soll !!
Wenn jemand in seinem ersten Posting von solchen Massenfängen schreibt ist es für mich klar dass er sich damit nicht grad beliebt macht.


----------



## Honeyball (18. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Natürlich, Nordlicht, aber wenn grundsätzlich nach jeder überdurchschnittlichen Fangmeldung, wo dann auch noch zugegeben wurde, dass der Fisch verwertet wurde, sofort der Proteststurm aufbraust, werden wir hier bald keine Fangmeldungen mehr haben.

Und gerade auf Erstposter wirkt das abschreckend und führt zwangsläufig zu Unmut.
Wir wollen hier möglichst vielen eine möglichst breite Plattform bieten, auch, wenn sie anders denken und handeln als wir selbst es in einer vergleichbaren Situation vielleicht tun würden. Es spielen so viele Faktoren eine Rolle dabei.
Wenn ich beispielsweise in Küstennähe wohnen würde und 5 bis 10 mal im Jahr oder öfter die Gelegenheit zum Dorschfang hätte, würde ich auch anders handeln als jemand, der nur ein bis zweimal im Jahr die Chance hat.

Aber genau diese Diskussion sollten wir hier (in diesem Thread) nicht führen, sondern vielmehr mit Freude zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass es endlich mal wieder richtig fluppt.

By the way: 70 Dorsche mit 3 Mann, wenn da jeder noch eine fischliebende Familie hinter hat, bleiben pro Person gerade mal 3-4 Familienmahlzeiten


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Und, was man nicht vergessen sollte:
Wenn das von jemanden kommt, der ein eigenes Boot da oben hat und sich den Fisch holen kann, wie ers braucht, kann derjenige leicht sagen das ist zu viel (wobei ich Dich da drum beneide, wohne auch zu weit weg vom Meer)...

Ob ich aber an einem Tag oder in einer Urlaubswoche 100 Dorsche fürs ganze Jahr fange oder an hundert Tagen nur jeden Tag einen Dorsch mitnehme, bleibt sich aber unterm Strich gleich..


----------



## macmarco (18. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Erstmal Petri zu euren Fängen #6#6#6

Wie Thomas schon sagt, die "Masse" fangen wir doch alle irgendwie... Ich bin auch häufig mit dem Jak unterwegs und fange meine Dorsch. Nur nehme ich vllt. pro Fahrt 10 mit. Fahre ich aber 10mal im Jahr raus, habe ich auch meine hundert Fische.

Ich denke den Jungs ist es zu gönnen  Lasst es euch schmecken #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Wenn die Ostsee nicht zugefroren, ist, gelle Marco ?
Sonst ist Nullnummer, dann muss man beim nächsten Mal halt mehr mit nehmen..
;-))))



> Ich denke den Jungs ist es zu gönnen


Dito..


----------



## Nordlicht (18. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Für mich ist es ausserdem ein eindeutiges Werbeposting für *WRS-Charterboot* 

@ Thomas
habe deine E-Mail mit den Richtlinen des AB bekommen !
Danke für den Hinweis, habe den Satz über meinm Avatar jetzt geändert und hoffe es findet deine/eure Zustimmung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



> Für mich ist es ausserdem ein eindeutiges Werbeposting für WRS-Charterboot


Das kam mir auch schon in den Sinn, und wir werden das beobachten..


PS:
Danke, Nordlicht, fürs Verständnis!


----------



## freibadwirt (18. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Na ja 
solls sein wies ist ich gönn jeden seine Dorsche #6.Auch dem Frank der hat wahrscheinlich auch keine leichte Zeit gehabt .Auserdem glaub ich nicht das er was mit dem Posting zu tun hat .
Andreas#h#h


----------



## Dorschjäger 1 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Hallo Leute,

melde mich hier auch einmal zu Wort. Ich war von Mitte bis Ende Juli auf Als. Haben ebenfalls sehr gut gefangen und auch viele Filets mit nach Hause genommen. Die ersten Tage haben wir uns ein Maß von ca. 42,5 cm gesetzt (länge unserer Twisterbox). Später, als wir merkten, wie gut die Angelei zur Zeit läuft, musste beim messen die Schwanzflosse schon ein ganzes Stück über die Box reichen, bevor die Dorsche mitgenommen wurden. Trotzdem kam eine ordentliche Menge Dorschfilet zusammen. Muß ja schließlich auch für ein halbes Jahr reichen. Nicht ausschließlich für einen selbst, sondern auch noch für Bekannte, Freunde und Verwandte die sich über selbstgefangen Fisch freuen. Denn wer einmal solch frischen Fisch gegessen hat, der mag fast keinen gekauften mehr - oder ? 
Deshalb verstehe ich auch das ganze Gerede nicht #c, denn die Dorschbestände der Ostsee werden nicht von uns Anglern bedroht, wir fangen zwar unseren Teil, aber das sind vielleicht 5% vom Kuchen. 
Lassen wir also den Anglern ihre Fische und freuen uns mit ihnen über den guten Fang.

Schönen Gruß und viel Petri Heil


----------



## Honeyball (19. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Hallo Kevin,
abgesehen davon, dass das Thema "15-KG-Ausfuhrlimit" hier schon oft genug ausdiskutiert wurde und die überwältigende Mehrheit der hier aktiven Norge-Fahrer problemlos damit umgehen kann, kann ich über Dein Posting nur den Kopf schütteln.
Deine "Meinung" in allen Ehren, aber diese Pauschalisierung "*immer* wie die Schweine bewegen" schießt gewaltig über das Ziel hinaus.
Zum Glück sind alle Norweger, die ich bis jetzt kennen gelernt habe, genau das Gegenteil von dem, wie Du Dich hier in diesem Posting präsentierst, nämlich nett, liebenswürdig und vor allem äußerst gastfreundlich.
Abgesehen davon gibt es weder in Deutschland noch in Norwegen eine Regelung, die die tatsächliche Fangmenge begrenzt. Es geht lediglich darum, was ausgeführt werden darf.
Wenn Du dieses, ich nenn es mal Denunziantentum, für Dich als richtig erachtest, wirft dies ein Bild auf Deinen persönlichen Charakter. Ich hoffe nur, dass diejenigen Boardies, die Dein Land und die Menschen die dort leben, noch nicht kennen lernen durften, nicht aufgrund Deines Ausnahmeverhaltens die falschen Rückschlüsse ziehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



> Häng ne 0 hinter die 5 und Du bist bei einem realistischeren Wert: klick klack


Was ja eigentlich aber positiv ist....

Denn das zeigt zum einen über die Jahre, dass der Dorschbestand produktiver ist, als man glaubte, da bisher weder die Entnahme der Angler eingerechnet wurde, noch das was EU - Schiffe (Dänen, Polen etc.) aus den deutschen Gewässern holten. Denn die werden genausowenig kontrolliert wie die Nebenerwerbsfischer..

Zum anderen darf man eines nicht vergessen:
Der Anteil an Dorschen, die von Anglern während dem Laichen gefangen werden ist gegenüber dem, was die Berufsfischerei während der Zeit (weil die da so schön im Schwarm  stehen) rausholt, wohl eher geringer.

Nach wie vor bin ich immer noch dafür, großräumige Fischereischutzzonen einzurichten, in denen ganzjährig weder Fischer noch Angler randürfen. Wie gut das funktioniert zeigen Gebiete, die heute schon nicht befahren/befischt werden dürfen (Riff Nienhagen, militärische Sperrgebiete)..

Und -auch nicht zu vergessen:
Ich weiss zwar nicht, ob das beim Klimawandel so bleibt, aber extreme Schwankungen im Dorschbestand kenne ich, seit ich in der Ostsee angle (seit 1980).

Mir scheint das so Rhytmus von 8 - 10 Jahren zu sein.

Es gibt wetterbedingt (Winterstürme, Eintrag vonm Nordseewsser etc.) 1 - 2 gute Nachwuchsjahrgänge. 
Der Bestand "explodiert", darauffolgend gibt es wieder mehr Fischer, die mehr Dorsch fangen. 
2 - 3 Jahre gibt es eine meist sehr gute Fischerei (auch für Angler), dann gehen die Fänge wieder runter über 2 - 3 Jahre. 
Während der Zeit wird auch weniger auf Dorsch gefischt, weils sich nicht mehr lohnt. 
Dann kommt dazu wieder 1- 2 mal ein guter Laichjahrgang und das Ganze geht von vorne los..

Unter diesen Aspekten gesehen (insgesamt alle aufgeführten) ist die Entnahme der Angler wie so oft nicht das eigentliche Problem...

Und wie so oft bei solchen Diskussionn ist es die rein moralisch/ethische Heuchlerei vieler Angler, die zu solchen Diskusionen führt (siehe auch Kaulbarschspezis Anmerkung über das zurücksetzen von kleinen Dorschen. Da sind dann viele der "waidgerechten" Angler stolz drauf, wenn sie  die  mit geringen Überlebenschancen zurückschmeissen....)


----------



## Grxxbxrsch (19. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



Dorschjäger 1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Muß ja schließlich auch für ein halbes Jahr reichen.



Meine Frage: Kann man Dorschfilets, ohne dass sie Schaden nehmen ein halbes Jahr bis ein Jahr einfrieren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Schaden nehmen ist relativ - besser werden sie nicht.
Da der Dorsch jedoch sehr fettarm ist, kann man ihn gut einfrieren, ein Jahr ist kein Problem.

Ich habe da mal Tests gemacht (rein subjektiv natürlich!!), merklichen Qualtitäsverlust merkt man so ab anderthalb bis zwei Jahren.

WICHTIG:
Truhe muss wirklich kalt sein, so ab 20 Grad minus. 

Hausfrauenkörnerfresserstromspartemperaturen sind dafür NICHT geeignet..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

;-))) Da sind wir uns einig!


----------



## Angler9999 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

.... hatte sich so angehört, das ein zurückgesetzter Dorsch grundsätzlich keine Überlebenschance hat. 

Hier gehe ich mal davon aus, das der Fang nicht gegafft oder ähnliches wurde, die dem Fisch besonders schadet.

Die zur Zeit guten Fänge sind bei ca. 10 m Tiefe (plus/minus) 
Ich gehe selbst davon aus, das meine zurückgesetzten Fische überleben. 

Hat hier jemand hier genaue Informationen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



> Hat hier jemand hier genaue Informationen.


Wohl kaum, das ist ja das Problem.

Im Gegensatz zum Süßwasser, wo es einiges an Forschung zu Mortalitätsraten beim zurücksetzen verschiedener Arten gibt, ist das im Meer wegen der Größe des Gewässers schlicht nicht machbar..

Grundsätzlich hat jeder zurückgesetzte und bis dahin unverletzte Fisch eine Überlebenschance.

ABER:
Welche Tiefe einem unverletzt scheinenden Dorsch wirklich nichts ausmacht, das weiss niemand.

Wenn man sich vorstellt, dass man auf dem Kutter z. B. 2 - 3 Meter über der Oberfläche steht, ist "zurücksetzen" schon eher als "zurückschmeissen" zu bezeichnen... und jeder weiss, wie viele zurückgesetze Dorsche man kieloben schwimmen sieht bzw. (wenn klein genug) von den Möwen geholt werden.

Da dann den Schluss zu ziehen, dass auch von denen, die scheinbar unerverletzt erstmal davonschwimmen eine ganze Reihe aber noch entweder eingeht oder noch gefressen wird, ist sicherlich legitim..

Wie viele das prozentual sind?
Wird auch keiner wissen...

Für mich ist das ne klare Sache:
Meeresfische angeln bedeutet für mich klar "Fleisch machen" - was nicht heisst, ich muss die Kiste vollkriegen.

Sondern dass für mich das zurücksetzen von Meeresfischen mit zu vielen Fragezeichen versehen ist, als dass ich das persönlich mit gutem Gewisen machen könnte (was ich aber jedem anderen zugestehe!!!!).

Bedeutet für mich:
Was klar maßig ist, kommt in die Kiste.

Was untermaßig ist, muss laut Gesetz (und trotzdem nicht mit gutem Gewissen) eben wieder zurück.

Ds gilt für alles aus mehr als 10 m Tiefe....

Aber auch das ist nur die rein persönliche Grenze ohne jeden "wissenschaftlichen"" Anspruch, sozusagen meine moralisch/ethische Grenze.

Das "Spassangeln" mit zurücksetzen kommt für mich nur da in Frage, wo ich es vertreten kann, auf verschiedene Süßwasserarten..


----------



## Angler9999 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

... so ungefähr denke ich auch.

Dennoch denke ich das meine Fische überleben, die ich zurücksetze. Wissen tu ich das nicht. Aber ich weiß wie Tief er war, ich weiß wie stark ich ihn hochgezogen habe und ich seh´ wie aktiv er an Board ist....

NA ja alles eine Sache der persönlichen Einschätzung......

Freuen wir uns auf den zur Zeit guten Fischbestand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



> NA ja alles eine Sache der persönlichen Einschätzung......


Genau deswegen hab ich ja geschrieben, dass das meine persönliche Einstellung ist.

Und dass ich niemanden verurteile, der das anders macht - eben weils keine gesicherten Daten gibt.

Mich kotzen nur immer diejenigen an, die andere wegen der Mitnahme von (welcher Menge auch immer) an Dorschen den moralisch/ethischen Zeigefinger zeigen und denen dann "unwaidmännsiches Angeln" vorwerfen - ohne sich über die von mir beschriebenen Dinge Gedanken zu machen.

Man sollte da auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen wollen/können.....


----------



## Angler9999 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

... eigentlich hast du da Recht.......

Wir haben sicherlich nur den "Wahnsinn" einiger meist (aber nicht immer) Nicht-Landsleute im Blickpunkt, der unsere Sinne trübt.

Soweit... und jetzt laßt uns an den Fangmeldungen wieder erfreuen.


----------



## Dorschjäger 1 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Hier wird es ja immer schöner !

Dorsche darf man nur ein paar mitnehmen, zurücksetzen darf man sie aber auch nicht !
Wie sieht denn ein Angeltörn im Regelfall aus. Freitags oder Samstags morgens ca. 400 bis 700 Km Anreise. Dann aufs Boot und raus zum Angeln - deshalb nimmt man ja die Strapazen auf sich, um seinem Hobby zu fröhnen.
Sonntags nochmals aufs Boot zum Angeln um nachmittags oder Abends die Heimreise anzutreten.
Wenn mir jetzt noch einer hier erzählen will, das man, wenn es gut läuft, nur jeweils bis 10:00 Uhr angeln darf, weil man bis dahin bereits seinen Tagesbedarf gefangen hat, aber auch nicht weiterangeln darf, weil zurückgesetzte Dorsche sowieso eingehen, da hört mein Verständnis wirklich auf #d. Es hat hier nichts mit Fleischmachen zu tun, wenn man mal das Glück hat, an die 100 Dorsche am Tag fangen zu dürfen. Auf so einem Törn ist man ja auch nicht allein und es wird durch 4 oder 5 geteilt.
Zum Schluß noch eine Anmerkung zum zurücksetzen. In einem von mir gelesenen Buch - "Der Fisch, der die Welt veränderte" - geht es nur um den Dorsch. Dort steht geschrieben, das es keinen widerstandsfähigeren Fisch u.s.w. gibt. Er wurde zur Bestands- und Wachstumsermittlung zeitweise auf den Grand Banks (zw. 30 und 70m tief) mit der Handleine gefangen, markiert (irgentwas wurde durch die Haut am Rücken gestochen) und zurückgesetzt. Wenn die Dorsche wirklich so empfindlich wären, hätte die Kanadische Regierung auch darauf verzichten können.

Gruß und denkt mal drüber nach, was ihr hier so schreibt.


----------



## kevin9279 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Hi,
Ich denke das niemand euch das koennt mit dem fang aber ich denke ihr habt uebertrieben. Die Begrenzung in norge finde ich sehr gut und es sollte dies überall geben. Warum muessen obwohl sie in Deutschland das nicht machen wuerden im Ausland sich immer wie die Schweine bewegen. Versteh ich nicht. Ich denke ihr solltet wirklich mal ueberlegen was ihr da macht. Fangt ein paar Dorsche und esst euch satt und dann Fahrt nach Hause. 
Ich habe mir versprochen das ich jeden deutschen Angler oder auch andere die mehr als das fanglimit mitnehmen selber anzuzeigen und dafür zu sorgen das sie ihre strafe bekommen.

Gruesse aus tromsoe 

Kevin


----------



## Rosi (20. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Moin ihr und Petri Heil! Es ist in diesem Jahr genug Dorsch unterwegs. Zu einem Fangbericht gehören für mich Fotos die an diesen Fangtag erinnern. Also nüchtern betrachtet die Umgebung zeigen, die Wellen, das Wetter, andere Boote, seltene Wasservögel, selbst erfundene Montagen und solche Sachen. Den Stolz über einen besonders schweren oder im Gebiet seltenen Fisch sollte man zeigen. 

Dieser Bericht hier ist eine Selbststreichlung. Filetsberge und 100 zurück gesetzte Dorsche, weil man ja nicht alles abschlachtet, erzeugen ein oberungutes Gefühl beim Betrachter.

Ein besonders großer Dorsch mit schön aufgestellter Rückenflosse hätte diesen Eindruck bei gleichem Text nicht hinterlassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Mir ist der "Eindruck" zuerstmal wurscht.

So wie nicht jeder gleich gut schreiben kann, kann nicht jeder gleich gut fotografieren oder hat nicht jeder das gleiche Gespür für Text/Bildkompositionen.

Dass deswegen jemand nicht seine Freude über seinen Fang öffentlich machen soll, nur weil nicht vorher Germanistik und/oder Fotografie studiert hat, kann in meinen Augen auch nicht sein..

Und das nur deswegen, dass sich ein paar Moralapostel und Heuchler nicht auf die Zehen getreten fühlen?

Nönönönö, auch das alles gehört zum angeln und soll, darf und kann natürlich veröffentlicht werden...



@kaulbarschspezi: 
Danke, interessante Infos!

Da lieg ich mit den mir aus dem Bauch raus selber gegebenen 10 Metern ja gar nicht so verkehrt!!


----------



## MWK (20. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Ich muss sagen, dass ich von den bis hierher präsentierten Überlegungen zu den Überlebenschancen nicht verwundert bin und sich das auch mit meinen Einschätzungen deckt. Wie bereits von einem vor Redner erwähnt, liegt die derzeitige Fangtiefe bei ca. 12 - 18 m. Laut vorher zitierter Studie überleben selbst mit einem Schleppnetz gefangene Fisch aus solchen Tiefen mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 74%. (Übrigens finde ich es sehr verwunderlich, dass hier die Wirkung "äußeren Faktoren" überhaupt in Frage gestellt wird. Das ein im Schleppnetz gefangener Fisch schon sehr lediert ist bevor er überhaupt an Bord ist, steht für mich außer Frage! Ein spitz gehakter Fisch am Einzelhaken kommt doch da wohl ohne Zweifel besser weg!) In meinen Augen ein sehr gute Quote im Gegensatz zu 100 % direkt einzutüten, da diese eh als Möwenfutter enden.

Mit diesem Hintergrundwissen und dem dass diese Saison eine sehr gute ist, finde ich es gut, dass es mahnende Worte gibt mit dem Bestand nachhaltig umzugehen! Die Mahnenden in diesem Zusammenhang dann als Heuchler zu titulieren finde ich gerade für einen Admin schon fragwürdig. Geheuchelt wäre es übrigens dann, wenn der Mahnende wieder besseren Wissens handelte. Da die Frage der Überlebenschancen aber wohl von allen hier ungefähr gleicheingeschätzt wird, denke ich dass jemand der einen Fisch zurücksetzt auch wirklich denkt das dieser durchkommt. Und bei 12-18m sieht es ja übereinstimmend seht gut aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



> Zieht man die Erkenntnisse aus beiden Studien zusammen, muß man wohl zu dem Schluss kommen, dass ein Gutteil an Board noch ganz normal lebendig wirken kann, später aber eben doch krepiert...


Das ist für mich der springende Punkt.



> Die Mahnenden in diesem Zusammenhang dann als Heuchler zu titulieren finde ich gerade für einen Admin schon fragwürdig.



Und ja, ich bezeichne sowas als Heuchlerei, wenn man wider besseren Wissens dann Dorsche zurücksetzt UND VOR ALLEM dann andere als nicht "waidmännisch" abqualifiziert, wenn die das eigentlich Richtige tun, die Fische nämlich zu verwerten....

Denn - wie schon einmal geschrieben:
Jeder Dorschangler kennt das von zurückgesetzten Dorschen, die dann kieloben schwimmen..

Angler können nur eines tun, sofern sich einer reell Gedanken um den Dorschbestand macht:
Das Dorschangeln einzustellen...

Alles Gerede und Geschreibe um Mindestmaße, zurücksetzen etc. entspringt schlicht dem (natürlich verständlichen!!) Wunsch, "guten Gewissens" trotzdem das Dorschangeln betreiben zu können und ist somit Heuchelei, weil eben wider besseren Wissens...

Am schlimmsten finde ich es dann aber, wenn andere dann runtergemacht werden, wenn sie die Fische mitnehmnen und verwerten - was bei der unklaren "Gefechtslage" in meinen Augen schlicht das sinnvollste ist, wenn man nicht aufs Dorschangeln verzichten will. Und ja, auch und gerade deswegen bezeichne ich das als Heuchelei...

Dass zudem der Einfluss der Angler durch Entnahme mit Sicherheit vorhanden ist, jedoch auf Grund der auch von mir schon geschilderten anderen Faktoren (Klima, Wassereintrag aus der Nordsee, etc.) letztlich vernachlässigbar, ist das andere..

Für mich bedeutet das nach wie vor:
Ich werde weiterhin Dorsche angeln um sie mitzunehmen - und wenn ich an einem guten Tag mal "Masse fange", werd ich das auch tun.

Ich werde nach wie vor die Meinung jedes anderen akzeptieren, der Fische zurücksetzt, wenngleich das nach meiner persönlichen Meinung aus den genannten Gründen Heuchelei ist.

Und ich werde dafür streiten und argumentieren, dass wirklich zielführende Maßnahmen (mehrfach angeführt: Großräumige ganzjährigee Schutzzonen, vor allem um/in den Laichgebieten, für Fischerei wie Angler) eine Chance haben, den Dorschbestand wenigstens solange beangelbar zu erhalten, bis die Faktoren wie Klimaerwärmung das eh nicht mehr zulassen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Offtopic an:


> Bei 48 Meter Tiefe ist es dann schon geradezu aussichtslos, bei 58 sind wohl alle tot.


Auch wenn das hier das Dänemakrforum ist:
Gerade das wäre mal für die Großfischjäger in Norwegen interessant zu bedenken, die ja viel zurücksetzen (müssen), wegen der 15 - Kilo  - Regel...

Und die ja meinen, wenn sie die ausgedrillten Fische aus 50 m Tiefe erstmal davonschwimmen sehen nach dem zurücksetzen, sie die Sache geritzt..
Offtopic aus...

Wieder Ontopic:
Gut haben es da die Kleinbootangler, die auch noch an der Küste wohnen:
Die können dann raus, wenn die Dorsche flach stehen.

Schwierig für die Kutterangler, die ja keinen Einfluss auf die Fangtiefe haben.

Ganz interessant wirds dann, wenn die ortsansässigen Kleinbootfahrer im Tiefen fischen (weil da halt die Fische sind) - Und stolz 3/4 der Fische zurücksetzen zur "Bestandsschonung" und fürs Gewissen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Entspricht auch meiner Auffassung, Kauli ;-))


----------



## marcibet (20. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Ich möchte mich hier (auch wenns vielleicht niemand interessiert) der Meinung von Thomas zu 100% anschließen, ich wundere mich auch immer wieso man von manchen zur Sau gemacht wird wenn man einen Dorsch von 40cm den man aus 25m hochgepumpt hat dann doch behält - wie Scheinheilig ist dass denn? :v


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Nochmal (um den Kotzsmilie etwas zu entschärfen):
Das ist meine persönliche Meinung, den dazu gibt es keine direkten Forschungen, sondern nur die Ableitungen aus der Fischerei (Danke dafür Kaulbarsch).

Deswegen gestehe ich anderen durchaus ihre Handlungsweise zu, wenngleich sie für mich persönlich eben nicht in Frage kommt.

Was mich ärgert ist eben die moralisch/ethische Überheblichkeit mancher Angler, die dann andere, welche auch die von mir angeführten Gründe so sehen und deswegen ihre Fische entnehmen statt verludern zu lassen, runtermachen.

Da wäre eben einfach etwas denken in meinen Augen angebracht..


----------



## dorschnase64 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Ich weiß ja nicht, wo Du  (Kaulbarschspezi) das Angeln gelernt hast, aber einen fachlichen Kommentar gebe ich erst ab, wenn ich weiß, wovon ich rede!
Es wird dort in einer Tiefe von 10-18m gefischt und die freigelassenen Dorsche (100) schwimmen alle wieder. Im Gegensatz zu den Tonnen von untermaßigen Dorschen, die jeder Schleppnetzfischer tot in die Ostsee zurückwerfen muss - EU-Recht!


----------



## dorschnase64 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

zum Kommentar von Honeyball vom 18.08.

meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Kommentare zu meinem Post.

Die letzen Jahre komme ich nur einmal nach Als und ich habe 1000km Anfahrtsweg. Mein Anteil an dem Berg Filets ist ja nur 1/3 und der Fisch reicht mir und meiner Familie gerademal ein Vierteljahr.
Das gebe ich zu bedenken.


----------



## gerihecht (21. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Moin Dorschnase 64:vik:
Ein dickes Petri zu deinen gefangenen Dorschen.
Hat bestimmt  Spaß gemacht.
Zu den ganzen Kommentaren kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.
Wenn alle Experten öfter mal Angeln gehen würden sie bestimmt entspannter sein.
                                             Gruß Gerd


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



> Es wird dort in einer Tiefe von 10-18m gefischt und die freigelassenen Dorsche (100) schwimmen alle wieder.


Die Frage ist ja nach den von Kauli verlinkten Untersuchungen nicht ob, sondern wie lange die wieder schwimmen.

Genau die Tiefen, von denen Du da sprichst, sind ja die, bei denen man sich schon Gedanken machen muss.

Das muss aber letztlich der Einzelne entscheiden, nur sollte man sich halt drüber klar sein, dass einigermaßen (aber auch beileibe nicht hunderprozentiges!!) überlebenssicheres zurücksetzen nur aus Tiefen von weniger als 10 Metern angenommen werden kann.

Das bedeutet nicht, das man nicht aus größeren Tiefen zurücksetzen kann - das muss jeder selber entscheiden.

Aber man muss sich bewusst sein, dass mit jedem Meter Tiefe mehr die Chance steigt, dass immer mehr Fische das nicht überleben, auch wenn sie am Anfang scheinbar unverletzt davonschwimmen, und zwar exponentiell....

Daher ist für mich persönlich (ohne diejenigen anzugreifen, die das anders handhaben!) die Grenze bei 10 Metern..

Tiefer nehme ich alles mit, was ich nicht aus rechtlichen Gründen (Mindestmaß) zurücksetzen MUSS.


----------



## freibadwirt (23. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Na ja 
das mit dem zurücksetzen der Dorsche ist so eine Sache . Sollte der Dorsch den Köder geschluckt habe ist die Überlebensrate bei 10 Metern Wassertiefe  schon sehr gering hänkt der Hacken aber im Maul kann man in auch bei 50 Metern zurücksetzen.#6
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



> Sollte der Dorsch den Köder geschluckt habe ist die Überlebensrate bei 10 Metern Wassertiefe schon sehr gering hänkt der Hacken aber im Maul kann man in auch bei 50 Metern zurücksetzen


Man kann schon, wenn man damit leben kann, dass da dann ne ganze Menge verrecken..

Siehe die Untersuchungen, die Kauli verlinkt hat, die Mortalität nimmt exponentiell mit der Tiefe zu, unabhbängig von Fangmethode/Behandlung der Fische..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Hast recht, muss gar nicht exponentiell zunehmen - sorry!


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Das Eingangsposting ist ja wieder mal was auf die Lampen der Angelgegner.
Wenn man sich so bedient - meinetwegen. Sich aber vor so einem Filethaufen abzulichten und das noch ins Internet zu stellen.
Man kann es sich nur so erklären, das diejenigen sonst nichts an den Haken bringen. Anders kann man diese ............nicht begreifen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



> Das Eingangsposting ist ja wieder mal was auf die Lampen der Angelgegner.


Wieso das?
Das ist genau das, was der Gesetzgeber will:
"Tierschutzgerechtes Angeln".. (ok., der war gemein ;-))

Davon ab, siehe die Diskussion:
Es gibt durchaus viele sehr gute Gründe, die Fische mitzunehmen statt verludern zu lassen, und sehr wenige Gründe (nach dazu keine guten) die Dorsche aus mehr als 10 Metern Tiefe zurückzusetzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Schon richtig, aber für die Argumentation ist das trotzdem unerheblich, wenn schon der lineare Anstieg jedem "waidgerechten Hardcore - Releaser" zu denken geben sollte..


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schon richtig, aber für die Argumentation ist das trotzdem unerheblich, wenn schon der lineare Anstieg jedem "waidgerechten *Hardcore - Releaser*" zu *denken* geben sollte..



|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

@ Schleienprofessor: 
Ist jetzt schon gemein was Du da schreibst und ich bin auch nicht Deiner Meinung....

Das Problem ist in meinen Augen das Undifferenzierte auf beiden Seiten:
Weder kann mam behaupten, nur das zurücksetzen wäre als solches waidgrecht, noch das ausschließlich das mitnehmen als waidgrecht anzusehen wäre.

Da es schlicht im Einzelnen auf die jeweiligen Umstände/Fischart ankommt..

Der voin mir gebrauchte Ausdruck wurde natürlich aus aus provokanten Gründen verwendet, weil ich das bei vielen der "waidgerechten Releaser" gerade beim Dorsch eben als moralisch/ethische Heuchelei ansehe, um "guten Gewissens" weiter angeln zu können..


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Naja gemein war es nicht wirklich gemeint. . .

Wenn jemand schon im Kopf hat, mehr Fische zurückzusetzen als mitzunehmen, scheidet das differenzierte Denken beim Angeln aus.(so war das gemeint und nicht gemein)

Dann kann er aufhören zu angeln sobald der Bedarf gedeckt ist.
Und sollte nicht noch weiter angeln, um zu releasen . . 
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



> Dann kann er aufhören zu angeln sobald der Bedarf gedeckt ist.


Auch das ist eben unterschiedlich:
Wenn jemand an 100 Tagen im Jahr rauskommt, weil er vor Ort wohnt, der macht das locker nach jeweils, sagen wir 2 Dorschen, aufzuhören.

Wer einmal im Jahr einen Angelurlaub macht für 5 Tage, der hat am Ende auch nicht mehr gefangen (und ist eben deshalb auch kein "Fleischmacher" oder sonstiger "übler Kochtopfangler") wenn er pro Angeltag  40 Fische mitnimmt..

Wie oben schon geschrieben:
Alles differenziert und im Einzelfall zu beachten..

Und genau das würde ich mir von denen wünschen, die bei solchen Fangpostings dann immer gleich die moralisch/ethische Keule rausholen..

Vor allem eben dann, wenn man hier nachgewiesen bekommt, dass das zurücksetzen aus mehr 20 Metern oder mehr eine deutlich erhöhte Mortalität zur Folge hat und deswegen eben nicht als waidgerecht verkauft werden kann..


----------



## Honeyball (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



dorschnase64 schrieb:


> Die letzen Jahre komme ich nur einmal nach Als und ich habe 1000km Anfahrtsweg. Mein Anteil an dem Berg Filets ist ja nur 1/3 und der Fisch reicht mir und meiner Familie gerademal ein Vierteljahr.
> Das gebe ich zu bedenken.



Auch wenn einige scheinheilige Zeitgenossen hier verzweifelt den Eindruck zu erwecken versuchen: 
Keiner, und insbesondere nicht Du in diesem Thread hier, muss sich dafür rechtfertigen, wenn er gefangene maßige Fische verwertet, egal in welcher Anzahl und egal ob für den Eigenbedarf seiner Familie oder um sie an Freunde zu verschenken.

Auch ich habe 400-500 km bis zum Meer und verwerte, wenn ich denn mal was fange, alles, was verwertbar ist. Und sollte ich tatsächlich mal einen so tollen Fang machen, werde ich selbstverständlich hier darüber berichten, allen sagen wie, wo und womit ich gefangen habe und eventuelle Rückfragen dazu per PN oder im Thread beantworten. Und genauso werde ich allen, die mit Selbsternennung zu Moralaposteln in der heuchlerischer Absicht, ihren Futterneid zu kaschieren, meinen, mich auf irgendeine Weise anmachen zu müssen, mit der einem gewissen Götz von Berlichingen zugesprochenen Gemütshaltung begegnen und das, wenn auch nicht auf ähnlich direkte sondern eher diplomatische Art, unverhohlen zum Ausdruck bringen.

Dieses Forum ist dafür da, Informationen über das Angeln auszutauschen und nicht dafür, andere Boardies, die genauso gerne wie die meisten hier angeln gehen und Fische fangen wollen, in irgendeiner Form an den Pranger zu stellen, wenn sie sich bei der Ausübung des Angelns und der Verwertung des Fanges gesetzes- und regelkonform verhalten.
Jeder hat in dem genannten Rahmen das Recht, sich so zu verhalten, wie er es für richtig hält. 
Und wenn hier einige lieber die Möwen mit 40er Dorschen füttern, oder tatsächlich sich in der Lage fühlen, ihren Fang schonend genug zu releasen, dann ist das genauso ihr gutes Recht, wie für andere, die Dorsch zwischen 40 und 45cm am liebsten frisch aus der Räuchertonne mögen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



> Und wenn hier einige lieber die Möwen mit 40er Dorschen füttern, oder tatsächlich sich in der Lage fühlen, ihren Fang schonend genug zu releasen, dann ist das genauso ihr gutes Recht, wie für andere, die Dorsch zwischen 40 und 45cm am liebsten frisch aus der Räuchertonne mögen.


So isses - solange sie dann nicht ihr Verhalten den jeweils anders Handelnden aufzwingen wollen..

Deswegen schreib ich ja immer, dass für mich persönlich 10 Meter die Grenze sind zum zurücksetzen von Dorschen, wenn das aber jemand anders handhabt, dass ich das akzeptiere (nicht verstehe!).


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Nur um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden.

Ich würde (weil ich so gute wie dazu komme) alle maßigen Dorsche entnehmen, bis mein Bedarf gedeckt ist und dann die Angel wegstellen.

Das zurücksetzen der Fische ist, in meinen Augen, bedenklich und verwerflich.

Sie zu fangen(nur um mit dem Nachbar zahlenmässig konkurrieren zu können) und mit schlechter Überlebenschance wieder zu entlassen ist mir nix.#d

Wie andere das handhaben ist mir egal. Ich mag es auch nicht wenn mir jemand in meine Ansichten reinredet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Wobei das Thema ja eigentlich in der Ostsee weniger bedenklich ist, da man hier ja alle gefangenen Dorsche verwerten kann und darf.

Schwieriger wird das für die Norwegenfahrer, die mit der 15 - Kilo - Regel zu kämpfen haben und noch dazu meist deutlich tiefer fischen..

Die paar Tage, die ich an der Ostsee verbringen kann, da brauch ich mir nie Gedanken machen, nicht alle gefangenen Fische verwerten zu können und deswegen mit Angeln aufhören zu müssen.. 

In Norwegen sieht das anders aus, weswegen ich da schweren Herzens nicht mehr zum angeln hinfahre (aber akzeptiere, dass andere das machen!!) ;-((


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Hallo,
wer richtig gelesen hat, sollte verstanden haben, das ich nicht die Entnahme kritisiert habe. Meinetwegen soll man sich doch auch mal richtig besacken. Was mir nicht gefällt, ist das Foto vor dem Fleischberg. Ich habe noch nie einen Jäger gesehen, der sich vor ner Wanne Goulasch hat fotografieren lassen.
Wenn die Jungs ihre Erlebnisse berichtet und sich mit einem schönen Dorsch abgelichtet hätten, wärs einfach schicker und ästhetischer gewesen.
Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Die Ästethik liegt nun mal immer im Auge des Betrachters..

Da mach ich mir nach 10 Jahren Forum hier sowenig Gedanken drüber wie über "Qualität" oder "Niveau"................

Was dem ein sin Uhl, ist dem andern sin Nachtigall..


----------



## Tomasz (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



Dolfin schrieb:


> ...Ich habe noch nie einen Jäger gesehen, der sich vor ner Wanne Goulasch hat fotografieren lassen.
> Wenn die Jungs ihre Erlebnisse berichtet und sich mit einem schönen Dorsch abgelichtet hätten, wärs einfach schicker und ästhetischer gewesen.
> Petri



http://s4.up.picr.de/4236878.jpg...:q

Sorry dafür, aber der Vergleich war einfach zu schön#6.
Aber Du hast aus meiner Sicht prinzipiell Recht, mit diesem Vergleich. Auch ich würde heute wohl nicht so ein Foto posten. Zudem weiß jeder halbwegs erfolgreicher Angler (ausgenommen natürlich die C&R Hardcore-Fraktion) wie eine Teller voller Filets aussieht. Aber ich stimme "ausnahmsweise" mal dem Admin zu (Sorry auch dafür), dass nicht in jedem von uns ein Helmut Newton steckt. Zumal es der erste (?!) Beitrag von Dorschnase war und die Freude darüber steht ihm ins Gesicht geschrieben (siehe Foto). 
Ich habe übrigens auch tief in einem Fotoarchiv Küchenfotos von Fischen. Heute finde ich die ein wenig|peinlich, aber damals stand auch mir die Freude ins Gesicht geschrieben. Also betrachten wir das mal als Prozeß der Entwicklung eines Jeden von uns in der anglerischen Laufbahn im Allgemeinen und der im AB im Speziellen. 
Der Aufschrei und erhobene Zeigefinger ist jedenfalls aus meiner Sicht fehl am Platz und wer ein Problem mit dem Foto hat, braucht es ja nicht zu öffnen um den Fleischberg noch größer auf seinem Bildschirm zu haben.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



> der aufschrei und erhobene zeigefinger ist jedenfalls aus meiner sicht fehl am platz und wer ein problem mit dem foto hat, braucht es ja nicht zu öffnen um den fleischberg noch größer auf seinem bildschirm zu haben.


#6#6#6


----------



## Tomasz (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...



Wie machst Du es eigentlich, dass aus meiner korrekten Groß/Kleinschreibung alles kurz und klein wird#c |supergri.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

uuuch - keine Ahnung, was da passiert ist..


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Auf dem Kutter sollte man eine Mindest_fangmenge_ festsetzen und kein Mindest_maß_. Das fand ich schon immer idiotisch. Die kleinen Dorsche krepieren so oder so in nicht zu verachtenden Stückzahlen, wenn sie aus 20m+ hochkommen.
Pro Mann 10 Fische und wenn's nur Kleine sind - Pech gehabt. Das nächste mal größeren Köder nehmen.

Ansonsten - schön zu hören, daß Leos gefangen werden. 

Tante Edith: HÖCHSTfangmenge, meine ich!!! :c


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Das wäre eh nur für die von vor Ort fair (die dann oft genug eh ein Boot haben und nicht auf Kuter angewiesen sind)..

Und dann würden auch die restlichen Kutter pleite gehen, wenn man nach 2 oder 3 guten Driften nur noch Däumchen drehen soll..

Nenene, da bleib ich bei meiner (ur)alten Forderung nach ganzjährig geschützten, großräumigen Schongebieten mit Befahrungsverbot für Fischer und Angler..


----------



## Gohann (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Hallo liebe Boardies,ich habe mir die meisten Beiträge in diesem Thema durchgelesen. Ich finde es immer wieder zum Heulen:c, daß es immer wieder Zeitgenossen gibt, die alles schlechtreden müssen, worüber sich jemand anderes freut! Sei es jetzt die Menge des gefangenen Fisches, die Filetfotos, ein Fisch der beim Fotografieren nicht richtig gehalten wurde und dadurch Schaden nehmen könnte. Oder auch die Mitname eines kapitalen Fisches. Ich hätte alle Dorsche, die unter 50cm gewesen wären und mir überlebensfähig schienen zurück gesetzt. Ich hätte auch alle Fische die darüber gewesen wären mitgenommen. Solche Tage kommen im Leben eines Anglers in Deutschland sehr selten vor. Meist ist man froh 2-3 Dorsche mitzunehmen. Daher rate ich allen Kritikern es mal zu Überdenken ob es sich überhaupt lohnt weiter zu Angeln! Ausserdem hätte ein Foto mit Filets vor 15 Jahren höchstens Erstaunen ausgelöst. Da hat sich keiner gefragt ist das zu viel! Ich habe aus meinem letzten Norwegenurlaub knapp 15 Kg feinstes Fischfilet mit nach Hause gebracht. Ist ja ne Menge. Oder? Meine Frau und ich haben es fertig gebracht diese Menge innerhalb von gut 3 Monaten zu essen. Seit dem habe ich keinen Fisch mehr gegessen, weil ich den gekauften nicht mehr mag! In gut 2 Wochen mache ich eine Wracktour. Da geht auch alles mit was im erlaubtem Rahmen ist. (In Belgien dürfen pro Angler am Tag 15 Kg Dorsch angelandet werden) Beifänge wie Wittling, Makrele oder Plattfisch sind dann auch äußerst willkommen. Ich habe dabei keine Skrupel! Was mich nur stört sind die Angler die einen Fisch nach dem Fang nicht richtig töten oder die Jungs die gerne auf Laichdorsche fischen, nur um mal richtig Pfunde an der Angel zu haben. Da ist mir eine Bütt maßiger Dorsche dann doch lieber!

Gruß Gohann:r


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Mindestens 10 Dorsche, sonst wird man selbst zum Möwenfutter?



LOL

Äh... Ja, genau. |rotwerden Schlechte Angler gehören kielgeholt oder über Bord! |supergri

|rolleyes Erstdenkendannschreibenerstdenkendannschreibenerst...


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das wäre eh nur für die von vor Ort fair (die dann oft genug eh ein Boot haben und nicht auf Kuter angewiesen sind)..



10 Fische ist nicht fair? Für die, die zum Filetbesacken hinfahren vielleicht nicht - für Leute die einfach gerne angeln reicht das doch... #c Klar, wenn man Benzin und Fahrpreis in Filet aufwiegen will...

Und wenn das Limit erreicht ist gibt es doch noch genügend andere Möglichkeiten der Freizeitgestaltung auf so nem Kutter. Bier, Maurermarmeladenstullen, Bier, Leuchtfeuer, heisse Würstchen, Bier... Das gute ist, die Mannschaft verdient daran und die (wohlverdientermaßen) Besoffenen dürfen eh nicht mehr angeln! |supergri

Ok, mach 15. |supergri


----------



## Gummischuh (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Was man Zuhause nicht tut, das sollte man auch woanders sein lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



> 10 Fische ist nicht fair? Für die, die zum Filetbesacken hinfahren vielleicht nicht - für Leute die einfach gerne angeln reicht das doch...


Achja, hatte vergessen, den Rest schmeisst man  ja waidgerecht zum verludern über Bord - sorry, nicht mehr dran gedacht..

Wie gesagt: 
Da gibts welche von vor Ort und die sind sooo waidgerecht und moralisch/ethisch hochstehend, die nehmen an 100 Tagen nur je 2 Fische mit und "entsorgen" den Rest über Bord und ziehen dann über die her, die in ihrer einen Woche Urlaub 200 Fische mitnehmen (was eh nur den wenigstens gelingen dürfte)..


----------



## snofla (25. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Petri zum Fang....................und zu all dem anderen was hier getippelt wird an Ratschlägen oder Verbesserungen, macht doch einfach nen Trööt auf für sowas..................


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Achja, hatte vergessen, den Rest schmeisst man  ja waidgerecht zum verludern über Bord - sorry, nicht mehr dran gedacht..


Ich dachte eigentl. eher daran, daß man dann das Angeln einstellt - eben damit es garnicht mehr zum "Verludern" kommt...
Das o.g ist bestimmt nicht meine Haltung, hoffe auch, daß das nicht so rüberkam.



> Wie gesagt:
> Da gibts welche von vor Ort und die sind sooo waidgerecht und moralisch/ethisch hochstehend, die nehmen an 100 Tagen nur je 2 Fische mit und "entsorgen" den Rest über Bord und ziehen dann über die her, die in ihrer einen Woche Urlaub 200 Fische mitnehmen (was eh nur den wenigstens gelingen dürfte)..


Naja, die von "vor Ort" fahren doch eher selten mit dem Kutter, sagst du ja selber. Habe selber noch nie gesehen, daß jemand auf nem Angelkutter maßige Fische zurücksetzt oder über andere herzieht, der das nicht tut. Das ist n bißchen wie Fische am Forellenpuff zurückzusetzen, macht keiner.
Meiner Erfahrung nach kommt es sehr viel öfter vor, daß besonders ältere Herren alles in die Kiste werfen, was Ihnen an den Haken geht. Was ich auch überhaupt nicht schlimm finde, weil die ja wie gesagt sowieso "verludern" würden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



> Was ich auch überhaupt nicht schlimm finde, weil die ja wie gesagt sowieso "verludern" würden.


So isses ;.-))

Viel zielführender für den Dorschbestand wäre es da, den Berufsfischern zu verbieten untermaßige Fische über Bord zu werfen und diese voll auf die Quote anzurechnen.

Dazu ein Verbot der unsäglichen Nebenerwerbsfischerei (ohne jede Kontrolle) sowie das Problem mit EU - Schiffen anzugehen, die in unseren Gewässern fischen, deren Fang aber nicht in unseren Fangmengen auftaucht.

Dazu großräumige, ganzjährige Schutzgebiete mit Befahrverbot für Fischer wie Angler..

Bei der Reproduktionskraft des Dorsches wären da wieder schnell Bestände erreicht, die eine sinnvolle Bewirtschaftung zulassen (auch voin Fischern).

Dazu sollte man ja auch wissen, dass die bisherigen Quoten immer errechnet wurden, ohne die Fänge von europäischen Nachbarn, Nebenerwerbsfischern oder Anglern dazu zu zählen. 

Was ja bedeutet, dass die Entnahmemenge der Angler zwar relevant als solche ist, aber auch nicht gesenkt oder quotiert werden müsste.

Dazu noch bedacht, dass jedes Kilo von Anglern gefangener Dorsch das mehrfache an volkswirtschaftlichen Einnahmen bringt als der von Fischern gefangene, dann könnte man schnell auf den Gedanken kommen, das Angeln zu fördern statt zu erschweren - Besser für den Bestand, den volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzen und die strukturschwachen Regionen, um die es sich da ja handelt. 

Wenn in diesem Lichte dann Angler kommen und, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, eine weiterer Regulierung des Angelns fordern, ist das eben nicht nur aus Sicht der Waidgerechtigkeit kontraproduktiv, sondern aus sowohl ökologischer wie auch ökonomischer Sicht.

Und das muss man zuerst mal in die Köpfe der Angler bringen - denn wenn das nicht mal da begriffen wird, kann man nicht davon ausgehen, dass jemals ein Politiker das begreifen kann oder will....


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Das Überleben von zurückgesetzten Fischen ist nicht nur von der Tiefe abhängig, sondern auch von der Wassertemperatur. Je wärmer desto tot.

Ich denke, dass es sich wie immer in solchen Diskussionen letztlich um Redlichkeit dreht. Ein wie ich finde guter Vorschlag ist, auf den Kuttern Mülltonnen aufzustellen, in die die Fische geworfen werden können, die zwar das Mindestmass erreicht haben, aber aufgrund ihrer dennoch bescheidenen Größe das Filetieren nicht wert sind. Dieser minderwertige Beifang - zu klein - kann dann vom Skipper als Hühner- oder Schweinefuttergrundlage verkauft haben.

So haben alle ein reines Gewissen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



> Das Überleben von zurückgesetzten Fischen ist nicht nur von der Tiefe abhängig, sondern auch von der Wassertemperatur. Je wärmer desto tot.


Vollkommen richtig. 
ABER:
Aus den Untersuchungen (siehe Links Kaulbarschspezi) geht eben klar hervor, dass bei ansonsten gleichen Bedinungen die Tiefe eine enorme Rolle spielt und man daraus ableiten kann, dass die Verlustrate mit zunehmender Tiefe exponentiell zunimmt.

Kommen Faktoren wir z. B. warmes Wasser dazu, muss man eben mit noch mehr Verlusten rechnen...




> Ein wie ich finde guter Vorschlag ist, auf den Kuttern Mülltonnen aufzustellen, in die die Fische geworfen werden können, die zwar das Mindestmass erreicht haben, aber aufgrund ihrer dennoch bescheidenen Größe das Filetieren nicht wert sind. Dieser minderwertige Beifang - zu klein - kann dann vom Skipper als Hühner- oder Schweinefuttergrundlage verkauft haben.


Interessante Idee, der ich - gerade als gelernter Koch - vehement widersprechen will.
Wenn Du mal an den Bodensee fährst wirst Du sehen, dass 15 cm Barsche von den Berufsfischern filetiert werden - und dann als (regionaler Ausdruck für Flußbarsch) "Kretzerfilet" teuer verkauft.

Das "nicht filetieren" wollen von kleineren Dorschen hängtin meinen Augen nicht damit zusammen, dass das nicht gehen würde (siehe Beispiel Kretzerfilet), sondern dass das wohl eher vielen Anglern zu viel Arbeit ist.

Zudem eignen sich auch kleinere Dorsche z. B. am Stück hervorragend zum Räuchern oder zu garen im Ganzen (pochiert z. B. mit Senfsoße, aber auch gefüllt)..

Da muss ich als Koch nur sagen, dass ich meine Probleme damit habe, wenn erstklassige Fische wie Dorsche dann zu Hühner/Schweinefutter verarbeitet werden sollen..




> Ich denke, dass es sich wie immer in solchen Diskussionen letztlich um Redlichkeit dreht.


Ganz genau.
Und da ärgert es mich eben immer wieder maßlos, wenn von einigen jeweils anderen da immer wieder, meist dazu unpassend, Unredlichkeit vorgeworfen wird.

Gerade die "Hardcore-waidgerecht-Realeaser" fallen da immer wieder unangenehm auf.

Daher auch die Fakten von mir (und Kaulbarschspezi, danke nochmal!), damit vielleicht mal einige lernen, dass der Horizont doch etwas weiter ist, als viele annehmen.

Und daher vielleicht ein paar Leute zukünftig etwas mehr Toleranz üben..

Wie ich es auch schon mehrfach geschrieben habe:
Ich setze nur Dorsche zurück, wenn ich das gesetzlich muss (Mindestmaß), ansonsten wird alles aus mehr als 10 Meter Tiefe erlöst und verwertet..

Aber ich verlange von niemanden, das auch so zu tun!

Nur mal drüber nachzudenken..


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das "nicht filetieren" wollen von kleineren Dorschen hängtin meinen Augen nicht damit zusammen, dass das nicht gehen würde (siehe Beispiel Kretzerfilet), sondern dass das wohl eher vielen Anglern zu viel Arbeit ist.



Das sehe ich auch so. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass zumindest du die Ironie in meinem Post durchaus verstanden hast.

Wer beim Dorschangeln serienweise Kleinfische fängt, der macht ja schon generell was falsch. Wenn ich einen Lütten nach dem anderem fange, dann wechsele ich mal den Angelplatz und picke mir nicht aus den 40-50ern die ü45er raus und schmeisse die u45 zurück, weil mir das Filetieren zu viel Arbeit ist.

Diese Fleischmachangeltouristen finde ich echt gruselig. Da wird mit der 1000km-Anreise argumentiert und das sich die Sache doch lohne müsse - wie peinlich ist das denn. 

Seit ich mal auf so einer Schlachttour mit vermeintlichen Anglern unterwegs war meide ich Angelkutter - es sei denn man kann ein kleineres Boot in Vollcharter mit vernünftigen Leuten bekommen. 

Mal davon ausgehend, dass selbst solche "Angler" eine Freß- bzw. Schmerzgrenze haben oder zumindest die dicke Colemanbox irgendwann voll ist, ist es sogar sinnvoll kleinere aber maßige Fische mitzunehmen, anstatt sie als Fischmüll zurück zu schmeißen. Aber nein, hinterher spielt man sich als der große Tierfreund auf, weil man zwischendurch nochmal sein Maß erhöht hat. Warum soll man sich die Mühe machen, kleine Fische zu schlachten? Es sind doch genügend große da und wenn man satt im Dorsch steht, dann kann man auch bei den Filets großzügig schneiden, denn auch das spart "Arbeit."


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Prinzipiell hast Du nicht unrecht.

Nur, auch nochmal:
Wer (fast) vor Ort und wie Du Kutter meiden kann und trotzdem für sich und seine Familie immer den frischen Dorsch fangen kann, ist in einer glücklichen Lage.

Ist er aber "besser" als derjenige, der in einer Woche Urlaub seinen Dorschvorrat fürs ganze Jahr fangen möchte?




> Aber nein, hinterher spielt man sich als der große Tierfreund auf, weil man zwischendurch nochmal sein Maß erhöht hat


Genau das ist ja das, was ich anprangere!!

Und woher kommt das?
Von den "Hardcore-waidgerecht-Releasern"...

Man sollte einfach mal begreifen, dass Fische zurücketzen sinnvoll sein kann ((und daher auch ohne Einschränkung erlaubt gehört), aber eben nicht in jedem Fall.

Und dass daher weder jemanden ein moralisch/ethischer Vorwurf gemacht werden sollte, der Fische zurücksetzt noch jemand, der welche mitnimmt.

Auch und gerade dann nicht, wenn im Einzelfall (vor Ort/Angeltourist) so unterschiedliche Voraussetzungen da sind, wie von mir oben beschrieben.


----------



## bacalo (25. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Wirklich nur am Rande:
Erinnert mich stark an die leidigen Laichdorsch-Threads.

Ich freue mich immer wieder auf die eine (einzige) Woche im Jahr, wo es an das schöne Gestade geht, um mit einer Gruppe Gleichgesinnter neben dem Kutterangeln einfach mal vom Alltagsstreß Abstand zu nehmen.

Daher dem Threadersteller herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Fisch- und Fangerlebnis.


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Da hast du natürlich recht. Ich habe es gut. 
Mir sind 4 reele Dorsche schon zuviel, denn ich will den Fisch ja frisch und nicht zwei Wochen alt.

Ansonsten könnte ich ihn auch in besserer Qualität im Fischladen kaufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



> Ansonsten könnte ich ihn auch in *besserer Qualität *im Fischladen kaufen


Da würd ich Dir dann empfehlen, von den meisten Läden im Süden Abstand zu halten ;-))

Ein frisch gefangneer und gefrosteter Dorsch ist um Klassen besser, als das was Du bei uns in den Läden bekommst.

Abgesehen davon, dass es ja auch das Angeln mit ausmacht, die selber gefangene Beute zubereiten und geniessen zu können..


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



bacalo schrieb:


> Ich freue mich immer wieder auf die eine (einzige) Woche im Jahr, wo es an das schöne Gestade geht, um mit einer Gruppe Gleichgesinnter neben dem Kutterangeln einfach mal vom Alltagsstreß Abstand zu nehmen.



Da sei auch jedem gegönnt. Schön wäre es zusätzlich, wenn sich die Erholungsuchenden, dann genauso benehmen würden, wie sie es sich bei sich zu hause von anderen wünschen und ihr Gehirn nicht bei der Abfahrt abgeben.

Die aller aller meisten betrifft das ja gar nicht, aber die, die das betrifft, die können ja gern mal drüber nachdenken.

Es geht  ja nicht nur um Kutterangler. Wenn ich die zunehmenden Kleinschlauchbootflotten sehe, die sich zunehmend auf der Ostsee rumtreiben, dann wundert mich nix mehr. Das hat in der Organisation schon fast kommerziellen Charakter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



> Schön wäre es zusätzlich, wenn sich die Erholungsuchenden, dann genauso benehmen würden, wie sie es sich bei sich zu hause von anderen wünschen und ihr Gehirn nicht bei der Abfahrt abgeben.


Du siehst das logischereise von Deinem "zu hause" aus.

Und Du wirst (wir kennen uns ja da gut genug) sicherlich auch zu denen gehören, die wenn sie an einem anderen "zu hause" (also Gastangler/Tourist) sind, ihr Gehinr nicht abgeben.

Du wirst mir aber sicherlich nicht widersprechen, dass der Anteil derer ohne Hirn in jedem "zu hause"- egal wo das ist - ziemlich gleich groß oder klein sein dürfte...


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Ja natürlich, ich bin ja auch woanders "Tourist." Ich denke, dass sich diejenigen denen der Schuh passt leider ohnehin beratungsresistent sind. Natürlich sollen sich diejenigen die es nicht betrifft sich nicht angesprochen fühlen. Man trifft ja auch oft genug Leute, die kaum etwas fangen und ihren Urlaub trotzdem genießen.

Nun denn, vielleicht gibt es irgendwann eine Fangbeschränkung für Dorsch pro Tag. 3 Stück wären angemessen, denke ich, damit ist jeder Angler ein paar Tage versorgt. Bevor man über meine Meinung schimpft, sollte man sich bewusst machen, dass die Ursache für diese Meinung nicht die Vernünftigen, sondern die Maßlosen sind. Grundsätzlich kann es mir egal sein, ob Leute die zum Angeln weit fahren, dann betroffen sind.

Ich kann mich an bayrischen Fischwassern auch nicht verhalten wie die Sau und meine Truhe mit Äschen füllen, nur weil es bei uns nicht so viele gibt und ich und meine Nachbarn die nun mal so gerne essen.

Regelungen und Einschränkungen erfolgen meistens nur dann, wenn sich zeigt, das es Unvernünftige und Maßlose gibt. Oft sind das gar nicht so viele, die zu einem Meinungsbild führen, welches bewirkt, dass alle sich einschränken müssen.

Schade.


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn in diesem Lichte dann Angler kommen und, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, eine weiterer Regulierung des Angelns fordern, ist das eben nicht nur aus Sicht der Waidgerechtigkeit kontraproduktiv, sondern aus sowohl ökologischer wie auch ökonomischer Sicht.



Ich lehne jeglichen Lobbyismus ab.

Ähnlich könnten die Nebenerwerbsfischer oder wer auch immer auch argumentieren. Man kann sich überhaupt alles so zurechtlegen, daß es letztendlich für einen oder die Gruppe, die man vertritt passt.

Fakt ist für mich einfach Viel Angeln = Viele tote Fische.

Dann sollte man auch bereit sein sich mal zu überlegen, was man SELBST dazu beitragen kann, um das zu verbessern. Die Schuld auf Andere schieben ist nicht so mein Ding.

Das viele vom Angeltourismus leben ist klar und muß auch berücksichtigt werden. Aber deshalb muß man nun nicht jedem, der sich im Ostseeurlaub seine 100kg Filet für's Jahr auf Halde legen will uneingeschränkt gewähren lassen.
Es gibt zum Glück auch genug Leute, die hauptsächlich zum Spaß angeln und nicht nur des Fleisches wegen. Ich will mir sogar einbilden das wäre die Mehrheit, auch wenn man das an schwarzen Tagen anders interpretiert.

Nebenbei, verstehe garnicht wie man bei dem Thema so oft betonen muß, was man von den "Hardcore-Release-Waidgerechtsfanatikern" hält. Liegt dir da etwa was quer? Eine kleine Umfrage im Board hat doch einen Eindruck vermittelt, wie stark der Anteil der "Extremisten" ist. Gerade beim Dorschangeln und insbesondere vom Kutter ist die Regel eher das Angeln mit Verwertungsabsicht. Wo kommen da die "Harccore-"Dingensbumsangler ins Spiel?

Wie gesagt, die Haltung immer das Fehlverhalten Anderer anzuprangern und dort nach Lösungen zu suchen ohne vor der eigenen Haustüre zu kehren ist für mich der reinste Lobbyismus. Angeln ist ein Hobby und keine Bewegung, wo jeder an einem Strang ziehen muß. So nach dem Motto: "Für uns alle Rechte".


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. August 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Am Bach ist das natürlich völlig anders, da ist alles endlich und ohnehin kämpft man schon wie wild mit den Japanern, Osteuropäern, Kormoranen und wer weiß was noch.



Natürlich. Die Gastkarte teuer, der Widerhaken angedrückt, Würmer verboten und nix ist mit leckeren Privatbofrostäschenfilets. 

Japaner? Werden die jetzt südlich von Bremen auch zur Plage?


----------



## Greenhorn (30. September 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Wissenschaftliche Texte lesen und richtig interpretieren ist jedermans Sache und über eine Methodenausbildung verfügt auch nicht jeder.
> 
> Aber ich will es Dir erklären. Woran die 27% der Dorsche aus weniger 20m Tiefe gestorben sind, wird in dem Artikel nicht erläutert, in Frage kommt also jeder einzelne mögliche Faktor - das Schleppnetz, die Behandlung an Board, die Tiefe oder eine unbekannte Mischung aller. Da sich Genaueres aus dem Artikel nicht herauslesen läßt, nehme ich an spaßeshalber an, *kein einziger Dorsch* davon sei an der rapiden Druckänderung erlegen. Mit anderen Worten bin ich hier sehr konservativ in meiner Interpretation und schiebe erstmal *alle* Schuld auf das Schleppnetz etc. Deswegen kann dies auch erstmal getrost außer Acht gelassen werden, weil es in der hier relevanten Frage kein Stück weiter führt. In Frage gestellt wird damit gar nichts, das genaue Gegenteil ist der Fall.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo liebe Mitangler,
für mich als Dorschangler ist das hier eine sehr interessante Diskussion.
Nicht ohne Grund möchte ich Auszüge aus dem Posting von Kaulbarschspezi vom 20.8. noch einmal hochholen. Ich finde es sehr hilfreich, wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht, die Studie darzustellen und zu interpretieren.
Ich möchte nicht alle Punkte wiederholen, die ichebenso sehe. Interessanter sind natürlich für eine konstruktive Diskussion die Punkte, die meines Erachtens zumindest zweifelhaft sind. 

Zitat:
"Interessant wird erst der Vergleich zweier Tiefen - nämlich der bis 20 Meter und der bis 28 Meter. Und hier steht eindeutig unter sonst gleichen Bedingungen (Verwendung eines Schleppnetzes, gleiche Behandlung an Board), dass 1/5 mehr Dorsche eingehen. Und dieses zusätzliche Fünftel errechnet sich nicht in Bezug auf die Gesamtzahl von Dorschen aus der Tiefe, sondern in Bezug auf die Gesamtzahl der Dorsche, die eine geringere Tiefe noch überlebten - sprich aus 73% wird 100%. *Damit sind alle anderen in Frage kommenden Faktoren aus dem Spiel* und man kann nun behaupten, das der Sprung von sagen wir 18 auf 28m Tiefe rund ein *zusätzliches* Fünftel der Fische das Leben kostet. Zusätzlich zu denen, die durch das Schleppnetz und die Handhabung an Board gestorben sind, was hier in dieser Diskussion aber - wie gesagt - völlig ohne Belang ist. "

Die fett geschriebenen Worte sind in der Tat die Kernaussage des Schreibers. Kaulbarschsprezi meint begründen zu können, dass alle anderen Faktoren wie auch das Schleppnetz zu vernachlässigen sind. Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Das würde voraussetzen, dass der Aufenthalt im Schleppnetz bei jedem Meter, die der Fisch gezogen wird, "gleich schlimm ist". Und hier liegt m.E. eine irrige Annahme. 28m im Vergleich zu 20m 40% mehr. Es ist doch sehr stark anzunehmen, dass die zusätzliche 40% höhere Belastung einen überproportional hohen Schaden hervorruft.
Insofern ist es einfach eine irreführende Behauptung, dass es egal ist, ob man aus 28m einen Fisch langsam drillt oder ihn im Schleppnetz hochholt.

Und nund die zweite interessante Passage:

"So und nachdem nun der Sprung von 18 auf 28 Meter also ein zusätzliches Fünftel das Leben kostet, entsteht automatisch die Frage, wieviel zusätzlich gehen dann bei einem weiteren Sprung um 10 Meter auf 38 Meter ein. Und nach aller Erfahrung mit Grenzbelastungen ist anzunehmen, dass hier *nicht nur* ein weiteres Fünftel durch die Druckänderung eingeht, sondern *deutlich mehr* (--> mit ziemlicher Sicherheit kein linearer Zusammenhang). Vermutlich stirbt hier bereits die Hälfte aller Fische ausschließlich auf Grund der rapiden Tiefenänderung. Und dazu darf man nun wieder die Faktoren Handhabung, Hakensitz, oberflächliche Möwenpickerei noch einigermaßen fitter Fische zählen und *muß zwangsläufig* zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass ein Zurücksetzen bei Dorschen aus dieser Tiefe kaum noch Fische rettet. Bei 48 Meter Tiefe ist es dann schon geradezu aussichtslos, bei 58 sind wohl alle tot.

War es beim ersten Zitat eher ein Mangel in der statistischen Interpretation, so kommt der Kaulbarschspezi in dieser zweiten nach anfänglicher sachlicher Analyse in den letzten 2 Sätzen zwangsläufig zu einem fragwürdigen Schluss.

Und in diesem Zusammenhanng noch zu einem anderen Post:
 Dort ist noch der Vergleich zu den Dorschen in Norwegen gezogen (war meiner Erinnerung nach ein anderer Boardy. Dorsche in Norwegen jagen bekanntlich im Mittelwasser. Und das über z.T. sehr tiefen Wasser, sagen wir mal bis mindestens 150-200m. Die Köhlerschwärme verteilen sich auf eine Höhe von 50m. Ich glaube nicht, dass alle Dorsche hier horizontal jagen. Unter der Annahme, das die Dorsche mehrere zig Meter Höhenunterschiede bei der Jagd überwinden habe ich aber noch nicht gehört, dass jemand ein tote Dorsche an der Oberfläche gesehen hat ;-) .
Scherz beiseite, ich will damit sagen, dass es kaum zu verargumentieren ist, dass 40-50m Höhenunterschied für den Dorsch fast autmatisch zum Tod führen.

Allerdings mag man entgegenhalten, dass der Höhenunterschied für haupsächlich am Grund jagende Dorsche schlimmer ist als für die Freiwasserjäger (das Argument kam hier aber noch nicht, es sei denn, ich habe es übersehen). Aber das würde immer noch dem Hinweis widersprechen, dass das Zurücksetzen von Norwegendorschen (aus rund 50 m gefangen) sinnlos ist.

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen erfolgrechen Herbst beim Flachwasserfischen!


----------



## MWK (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Halleluja! Hatte die Diskussion schon abgehakt nachdem ich damals die wissenschaftliche Keule bekam. Hardcore Releaser usw... also ich bestimmt nicht - kann ein Angler den das überhaupt sein?! Schließlich haben wir doch alle ein Ziel vor Augen wenn wir ans Wasser gehen. Ich hab auch nur auf meinen persönlichen Beobachtungen basierend gesagt dass z.B. spitz gehakte Dorsche gute Chance haben wieder klar zukommen (da waren wir nur bei <20m). Aber nach der "tiefen Theorie" macht es kein Unterschied ob der Haken vorn am Maul hängt oder tiiiieef im Schlund.


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

*Endlich wieder Dorsche satt*

für mich zunächst ein Anlaß der Freude (habe in diesem Jahr genau .... NULL Dorsche bisher gefangen).
Allerdings geschuldet meiner derzeitigen "Arbeitssituation"!

Wir Menschen haben uns selber zur "Intelligenz" verdammt.
Immer wieder versuchen wir, dieser Situation gerecht zu werden.

Was ich sagen will ist:

Petri Heil zu dem Erfolg, auch wenn das Foto sicherlich im "Glücksgefühl" entstanden ist.

Es gibt gesetzliche Regelungen, die es zu befolgen gilt (ich meine jetzt die hier in Deutschland).

Das Mindestmaß (38 cm) bei Dorsch ist da eine.
Diskutieren kann man immer. Dafür gibt es ja die Demokratie und gerade ein Forum wie dieses hier, lebt davon.

Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach, dass man über sich selber und über das eigene Tun auch nachdenken sollte. Meinungen anderer akzeptieren und diese ggf. sogar als Konsequenz seiner Intelligenz als überlegenswert betrachten.

Also nicht nur über das eigene Handeln nachdenken, sondern auch über die Handlungsweise anderer sich Gedanken machen.
Nicht alles gleich verdammen. Oft ist der 2. Blick hilfreich.

Ich wünsch euch allen, mich natürlich eingeschlossen, viele erholsamme und schöne Momente am Wasser.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Heiko112 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*

Und auf Platz Eins der sichersten Zeichen das Fisch gefangen wird.

Jeder zweite regt sich über die Stückzahlen aus und die C&R Threads platzen vor lauter neuen postings.


----------



## Greenhorn (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Endlich wieder Dorsche satt!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch nicht der Punkt. Sicher können Dorsche 100m oder noch größere Tiefenunterschiede überwinden. Die brauchen noch nicht mal 'ne Aufstiegszeitentabelle dafür. Aber sie werden dies in einem für sie verträglichen Tempo tun und dies wird ihnen ihre genetische Programmierung vorgeben.
> 
> Beim Angeln oder Fischen passiert dies mit Sicherheit deutlich schneller. Und selbst ein langsames Drillen (mit Aufstiegszeitentabelle in der Hand :m) führt nur zu einem Trade off. Nämlich zwischen Druckausgleich gewährleisten und den Fisch auspowern und im Drill unter Stress halten. Letztlich macht es wohl keinen Unterschied.


 
1. Was schätzt Du wieviele Boardis verstehen, was mit Trade Off gemeint ist?
2. Was ist eine Aufstiegszeitentabelle?
3. Deine Aussage ist höchst spekulativ.
4. Zum Thema genetische Programmierung: Zustimmung. Allerdings behaupte ich, dass ein Drill erheblich langsamer sein kann alls eine Jagd durch die Wassersäule ( nicht spekulativ, da man in etwa weiss wie schnell ein Dorsch schwimmen kann und wie langsam man einen hochdrillen kann.


----------

